# اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي



## مسلم سلفي (23 يناير 2006)

*اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي

مارأي النصاري في هذا الاختلاف الواضح بين الاصحاح الثاني في انجيل متي و لوقا


[1] يعلم من كلام متى أن أبوي المسيح بعد ولادته أيضاً كانا يقيمان في بيت لحم، ويفهم من بعض كلامه أن هذه الإقامة فيه كانت إلى مدة قريبة من سنتين، وجاء المجوس هناك ثم ذهبا إلى مصر، وأقاما مدة حياة هيرود في مصر، ورجعا بعد موته، وأقاما في ناصرة، ويعلم من كلام لوقا أن أبوي المسيح بعد ما تم مدة نفاس مريم ذهبا إلى أورشليم، وبعد تقديم الذبيحة رجعا إلى ناصرة، وأقاما فيها وكانا يذهبان منها إلى أورشليم في أيام العيد من كل سنة، وأقام المسيح في السنة الثانية عشرة بلا إطلاع الأبوين ثلاثة أيام في أورشليم، وعلى كلامه لا سبيل لمجيء المجوس في بيت لحم، بل لو فرض مجيئهم يكون في ناصرة لأن مجيئهم في أثناء الطريق أيضاً بعيد، وكذا لا سبيل لذهاب أبويه إلى مصر وإقامتهما فيها لأنه صريح في أن يوسف لم يسافر قط من أرض اليهود لا إلى مصر ولا إلى غيرها. 


[2] يعلم من كلام متى أن أهل أورشليم وهيرود ما كانوا عالمين بولادة المسيح قبل أخبار المجوس، وكانوا معاندين له، ويعلم من كلام لوقا أن أبوي المسيح لما ذهبا إلى أورشليم بعد مدة النفاس لتقديم الذبيحة، فسمعان الذي كان رجلاً صالحاً ممتلئاً بروح القدس وكان قد أوحى إليه أنه لا يرى الموت قبل رؤية المسيح، أخذ عيسى عليه السلام على ذراعيه في الهيكل وبين أوصافه، وكذلك حَنَّة النبية وقفت تسبح الرب في تلك الساعة، وأخبرت جميع المنتظرين في أورشليم، فلو كان هيرود وأهل أورشليم معاندين للمسيح لما أخبر الرجل الممتلئ بروح القدس في الهيكل الذي كان مجمع الناس في كل حين

سبحان الله

فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ (80) 



سلام


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

نص؟ اصحاح؟ عدد؟ انجيل؟ سفر؟


هو انت اتيت بالتحليل الخطير هذا بأي طريقة؟

يعني على الاقل ضع النص التي تتحدث عنه, و لا ارى تعليق ل لوقا, بل تعليقك في الحزءين كان لمتى...

يا ريت لو تراجع مشاركتك...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم سلفي (24 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> نص؟ اصحاح؟ عدد؟ انجيل؟ سفر؟
> 
> 
> هو انت اتيت بالتحليل الخطير هذا بأي طريقة؟
> ...



اولا

يقول لوقا:

39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح.

و من هنا نفهم أن أبوي المسيح بعد ما تم مدة نفاس مريم ذهبا إلى أورشليم، وتقديم الذبيحة رجعا إلى ناصرة، وأقاما فيها وكانا يذهبان منها إلى أورشليم في أيام العيد من كل سنة


اما متي فيقول:


1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم
2 قائلين اين هو المولود ملك اليهود.فاننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له.
3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه.
4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح.
5 فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي.
6 وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل
7 حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرّا وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر.
8 ثم ارسلهم الى بيت لحم وقال اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي.ومتى وجدتموه فاخبروني لكي آتي انا ايضا واسجد له.
9 فلما سمعوا من الملك ذهبوا واذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي.
10 فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحا عظيما جدا.
11 وأتوا الى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم امه.فخروا وسجدوا له.ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا.
12 ثم اذ أوحي اليهم في حلم ان لا يرجعوا الى هيرودس انصرفوا في طريق اخرى الى كورتهم
13 وبعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبي وامه واهرب الى مصر وكن هناك حتى اقول لك.لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.
14 فقام واخذ الصبي وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر.



و من هنا نفهم  أن أبوي المسيح بعد ولادته أيضاً كانا يقيمان في بيت لحم، ويفهم من بعض كلامه أن هذه الإقامة فيه كانت إلى مدة قريبة من سنتين، وجاء المجوس هناك ثم ذهبا إلى مصر، وأقاما مدة حياة هيرود في مصر، ورجعا بعد موته، وأقاما في ناصرة



ثانيا:


يقول متي:

1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم
2 قائلين اين هو المولود ملك اليهود.فاننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له.
3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه.
4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح.
5 فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي.
6 وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل
7 حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرّا وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر.
8 ثم ارسلهم الى بيت لحم وقال اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي.ومتى وجدتموه فاخبروني لكي آتي انا ايضا واسجد له ...الي اخر الاصحاح


و من هنا نفهم ان هيرودس و شعب اورشليم كانوا يريدون قتله بأي ثمن حتي ان العائلة المقدسة هربوا الي مصر خوفا من بطشهم

اما لوقا فيقول:

أن أبوي المسيح لما ذهبا إلى أورشليم بعد مدة النفاس لتقديم الذبيحة، فسمعان الذي كان رجلاً صالحاً ممتلئاً بروح القدس وكان قد أوحى إليه أنه لا يرى الموت قبل رؤية المسيح، أخذ عيسى عليه السلام على ذراعيه في الهيكل وبين أوصافه، وكذلك حَنَّة النبية وقفت تسبح الرب في تلك الساعة، وأخبرت جميع المنتظرين في أورشليم، فلو كان هيرود وأهل أورشليم معاندين للمسيح لما أخبر الرجل الممتلئ بروح القدس في الهيكل الذي كان مجمع الناس في كل حين اليس كذلك

25 وكان رجل في اورشليم اسمه سمعان.وهذا الرجل كان بارا تقيا ينتظر تعزية اسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه.
26 وكان قد أوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب.
27 فأتى بالروح الى الهيكل.وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس
28 اخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال
29 الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام.


36 وكانت نبية حنة بنت فنوئيل من سبط اشير.وهي متقدمة في ايام كثيرة.قد عاشت مع زوج سبع سنين بعد بكوريتها.
37 وهي ارملة نحو اربعة وثمانين سنة لا تفارق الهيكل عابدة باصوام وطلبات ليلا ونهارا
38 فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في اورشليم


فأليس هذا التباس و تناقض واضح بين الروايتين


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد للجميع

اولا مرحب بيك يا سلفي في حوار هادئ فعال... النصوص التي ذكرتها لا تحوتي على اي اختلاف قط و ما ذكرته انت هو مجرد نسخ و لصق من احد المواقع, اذ لم تتعب نفسك حتى بأعادة صياغة السؤال او حتى اضافة تعليق من عندك, لكن بالنعمة نجيب على شبهاتك 

و نبدأ بالاولى:




			
				مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> اولا
> 
> يقول لوقا:
> 
> ...


 


*(1) التناقض هو اختلاف القضيتين بالإيجاب والسلب، بحيث يقتضي صدق إحداهما كذب الآخرى، كقولنا زيد إنسان - زيد ليس بإنسان , أما في ما ذُكر فلا اختلاف ولا تناقض بين قول البشيرين متى ولوقا, فعدم ذِكْر لوقا سفر يوسف إلى مصر لا يدل على أن يوسف لم يسافر إليها, غاية الأمر أنه اقتصر على ذكر شيء دون آخر, ويتحقق التناقض إذا قال أحد البشيرين إن المسيح سافر إلى مصر وقال الآخر إنه لم يسافر إليها, ولو اتفق البشيران في الكليات والجزئيات لاتّهمهما الملحدون بالتواطؤ، ولكن تنوُّع طريقة كل واحد في التعبير عن الحوادث التي شاهدها تدل على صدقهم,*
*وترتيب حوادث ولادة المسيح (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم (ب) ولادة الطفل (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل (د) زيارة المجوس (ه-) الهروب إلى مصر (و) عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها,*
*(2) لو كان الكاتب واحداً وحصل منه اختلاف في سرد القصة بتقديم أو تأخير أو حذف أو زيادة، لكان يُؤاخذ على عمله، ويُرمى كتابه بالتحريف والاضطراب في الفكر, وكتاب الله منزّه عن ذلك, أما ونحن نقرأ ذات القصة يرويها متى ولوقا، فإننا نتوقع أن نجدها كما جاءت في الإنجيل, وهذا دليل صدقها,*
*فمن طالع متى 2 ولوقا 2 رأى الفحوى واحداً, فإذا رأى اثنان من الأنبياء شيئاً واحداً، لابد أن يحدث تنوّع في طرق التعبير, كما أنه إذا ذكر مؤرخان أو أكثر بعض الوقائع أو الحوادث حصل تنوع من نقص أو زيادة، أو تقديم أو تأخير أو إسهاب أو إيجاز, والذي نعتقده أن الله ألهم الرسل تدوين أقوال المسيح وأعماله وعصمهم عن الخطأ، وكان الواحد منهم بمنزلة قلم في يد الروح القدس، ولو أن الروح القدس لم يبتلع شخصيتهما,*​ 



اما الشق الثاني :



> ثانيا:
> 
> 
> يقول متي:
> ...


 
*قال متى إنه لما أتى المجوس إلى أورشليم استفهموا عن ملك اليهود الذي وُلد حديثاً، فلما سمع هيرودس اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه، وهو أمر طبيعي لأنه خاف على ضياع ملكه, فقول المعترض إنه لا يصح أن يكون هو ورجال دولته وأعيان مملكته معاندين هو خلاف المعهود في طباع البشر, فلا عجب إذا فزع لأنه ظن أن المسيح أتى ليأخذ مملكته, وأما النبي فأوحى إليه الله عن ميلاد المسيح وكذلك حنة النبية, ولم يذكر الإنجيل أن حنة أشاعت هذا الخبر، بل قال إنها وقفت تسبح الله، وتكلمت مع الأتقياء المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم, وهو لا يستلزم أن الملك سمع بهذا الخبر، فالله أوحى لكلٍّ من سمعان وحنة,*
*فإذا كان قصد المعترض أن الله أوحى إلى الملك وجميع أورشليم كذلك، لزم أن يكون جميع الناس أنبياء، وهو غريب, ولو سلّمنا له بأن خبر افتقاد الله لشعبه شاع في الهيكل، فلا يلزم من هذا أن الملك ورجال دولته كانوا عارفين به, ولو عرفوا به لما التفتوا إليه، لأنه كان أمراً دينياً لا يهم أرباب السياسة, ولكن لما أتى المجوس وقالوا إنه وُلد ملك، اضطرب هيرودس وجزع,*​ 


و منه له اذان للسمع فليسمع


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم سلفي (24 يناير 2006)

لي عودة قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

طيب لما تعود ابقى رد, ما في داعي لرد لا يحتوي على اي نفع...

بالمناسبة, حتروح تسأل اهل الموقع الي نسخت منه؟ و لا راح تسأل الشخص الي ورطك بهذه الورطة؟


ربنا يهدي و ينور العقول


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم سلفي (25 يناير 2006)

> وترتيب حوادث ولادة المسيح (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم (ب) ولادة الطفل (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل (د) زيارة المجوس (ه-) الهروب إلى مصر (و) عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها,



عزيزي لا يعقل ماتقوله هذا

يقول لوقا:

39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح.

لوقا روايته واضحة جدا  بعد ما اكملوا كل شئ رجعوا الي اين الي الناصرة وكانوا يذهبان الي اورشليم كل سنة


فما تقوله انت لا يعقل





> ولم يذكر الإنجيل أن حنة أشاعت هذا الخبر، بل قال إنها وقفت تسبح الله، وتكلمت مع الأتقياء المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم, وهو لا يستلزم أن الملك سمع بهذا الخبر، فالله أوحى لكلٍّ من سمعان وحنة,




يقول متي:

1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم
2 قائلين اين هو المولود ملك اليهود.فاننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له.
3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه.


اكرر


وجميع اورشليم معه.


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد




			
				مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> عزيزي لا يعقل ماتقوله هذا


 

بذمتك, هو انت قرأت الي كتبته انا؟ اسألتك التالية لا توحي بأنك قرأت ردي اصلا!




> يقول لوقا:
> 
> 39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
> 40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
> ...


 
نعم, اين التناقض اذا؟






> يقول متي:
> 
> 1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم
> 2 قائلين اين هو المولود ملك اليهود.فاننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له.
> ...


 

خليني استدرجك و اشوف اذا قريت ردي ام لا, اين التناقض في هذا النص الي وضعته؟


رجاء محبة, انك على الاقل تقرأ ردود الاخرين لو حابب تجد سؤال لجوابك, والا لا داعي لان تتعب نفسك في حوارات هدفها السؤال فقط...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم سلفي (26 يناير 2006)

> بذمتك, هو انت قرأت الي كتبته انا؟ اسألتك التالية لا توحي بأنك قرأت ردي اصلا!



نعم قراته




> , فعدم ذِكْر لوقا سفر يوسف إلى مصر لا يدل على أن يوسف لم يسافر إليها, غاية الأمر أنه اقتصر على ذكر شيء دون آخر, ويتحقق التناقض إذا قال أحد البشيرين إن المسيح سافر إلى مصر وقال الآخر إنه لم يسافر إليها, ولو اتفق البشيران في الكليات والجزئيات لاتّهمهما الملحدون بالتواطؤ، ولكن تنوُّع طريقة كل واحد في التعبير عن الحوادث التي شاهدها تدل على صدقهم,



هذا ليس تنوع في التعبير بل رواية لوقا لا يمكن ان تقوم بعملية الجمع بينها و بين رواية متي

مستحيل 

رواية لوقا تتكلم في اتجاه و متي يتكلم في اتجاه اخر تماما

انت قلت بعد ان جمعت بين الروايتين




> (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم (ب) ولادة الطفل (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل (د) زيارة المجوس (ه-) الهروب إلى مصر (و) عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها,



وهذا خطئ لماذا لان لوقا قال:

39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح

كانوا يذهبون كل سنة الي اورشليم 

كيف هذا؟

هل كانوا يذهبون من مصر الي اورشليم كل سنة في عيد الفصح





> خليني استدرجك و اشوف اذا قريت ردي ام لا, اين التناقض في هذا النص الي وضعته؟
> 
> 
> رجاء محبة, انك على الاقل تقرأ ردود الاخرين لو حابب تجد سؤال لجوابك, والا لا داعي لان تتعب نفسك في حوارات هدفها السؤال فقط...
> ...



عزيزي الواضح من رواية متي 

ان الملك و جميع هيرودوس تخوفوا من المسيح عليه السلام وانهم اذا عرفوا مكانه سيقتلاه

ولوقا يقول ان سمعان و حنة و الرعاة عرفوا المسيح و اخبروا الجموع باورشليم و من هنا نفهم ان الخبر انتشر في كل المدينة و شعب اورشليم لم يفعل شئ ...... كيف هذا ومتي يقول: 

3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه.

جميع  اورشليم


سلام


----------



## نذير (27 يناير 2006)

يعني يا صديقي ماى روك ، السؤال باختصار العائلة المقدسة ذهبت من بيت لحم الى مصر بعد نصيحة المجوس حسب متى ، ام توجهوا الى القدس حسب لوقا ، ارجو يا عزيزي قراءة النصّين بتروي قبل الاجابة .


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> يعني يا صديقي ماى روك ، السؤال باختصار العائلة المقدسة ذهبت من بيت لحم الى مصر بعد نصيحة المجوس حسب متى ، ام توجهوا الى القدس حسب لوقا ، ارجو يا عزيزي قراءة النصّين بتروي قبل الاجابة .


 

شئ مضحك, تتهمني بعدم قرأءة النصوص, دعني اوضح و اكشف من هو الذي لك يقرأ النصوص


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> يعني يا صديقي ماى روك ، السؤال باختصار العائلة المقدسة ذهبت من بيت لحم الى مصر بعد نصيحة المجوس حسب متى ، ام توجهوا الى القدس حسب لوقا ، ارجو يا عزيزي قراءة النصّين بتروي قبل الاجابة .


 

شئ مضحك, تتهمني بعدم قرأءة النصوص, دعني اوضح و اكشف من هو الذي لك يقرأ النصوص

*المجوس*
ولمَّا وُلِدَ يَسوعُ في بَيتَ لَحْمِ اليَهودِيَّةِ، على عَهْدِ المَلِكِ هِيرودُسَ، جاءَ إلى أُورُشليمَ مَجوسٌ. مِنَ المَشرِقِ 2وقالوا: "أينَ هوَ المَولودُ، مَلِكُ اليَهودِ؟ رَأَيْنا نَجْمَهُ في المَشْرِقِ، فَجِئْنا لِنَسْجُدَ لَه".
3وسَمِعَ المَلِكُ هِيرودُسُ، فاَضْطَرَبَ هوَ وكُلُّ أُورُشليمَ. 4فجَمَعَ كُلَ رُؤساءِ الكَهَنةِ ومُعَلَّمي الشَّعْبِ وسألَهُم: "أينَ يولَدُ المَسيحُ؟" 5فأجابوا: "في بَيتَ لَحْمِ اليَهودِيَّةِ، لأنَّ هذا ما كَتَبَ النَبِـيٌّ: 6"يا بَيتَ لَحْمُ، أرضَ يَهوذا، ما أنتِ الصٌّغْرى في مُدُنِ يَهوذا، لأنَّ مِنكِ يَخْرُجُ رَئيسٌ يَرعى شَعْبـي إِسرائيلَ".
7فَدَعا هيرودُسُ المَجوسَ سِرُا وتَحقَّقَ مِنْهُم مَتى ظَهَرَ النَّجْمُ، 8ثُمَّ أرسَلَهُم إلى بَيتَ لَحْمَ وقالَ لَهُم: "اَذْهَبوا واَبْحَثوا جيَّدًا عَنِ الطَّفلِ. فإذا وجَدْتُموهُ، فأَخْبِروني حتى أذهَبَ أنا أيضًا وأسْجُدَ لَه".
9فلمَّا سَمِعوا كلامَ المَلِكِ اَنْصَرَفوا. وبَينَما هُمْ في الطَّريقِ إذا النَّجْمُ الذي رَأَوْهُ في المَشْرقِ، يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حتى بَلَغَ المكانَ الذي فيهِ الطِفلُ فوَقَفَ فَوْقَه. 10فلمَّا رَأوا النَّجْمَ فَرِحوا فَرَحًا عَظيمًا جِدُا، 11ودَخَلوا البَيتَ فوَجَدوا الطَّفْلَ معَ أُمَّهِ مَرْيَمَ. فرَكَعوا وسَجَدوا لَه، ثُمَّ فَتَحوا أَكْياسَهُمْ وأهْدَوْا إلَيهِ ذَهَبًا وبَخورًا ومُرُا.
12وأنْذَرَهُمُ الله في الحُلُمِ أنْ لا يَرجِعوا إلى هيرودُسَ، فأخَذوا طَريقًا آخَرَ إلى بِلادِهِم.

*الهرب إلى مصر*
13وبَعدَما اَنْصرَفَ المَجوسُ، *ظَهَرَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ لِيوسفَ في الحُلُمِ وقالَ لَه: "قُمْ، خُذِ الطِفْلَ وأُمَّهُ واَهربْ إلى مِصْرَ وأقِمْ فيها،* حتى أقولَ لكَ متى تَعودُ، لأنَّ هيرودُسَ سيَبحَثُ عَنِ الطَّفْلِ ليَقتُلَهُ". 14فقامَ يوسفُ وأخذَ الطَّفْلَ وأُمَّهُ ليلاً ورحَلَ إلى مِصْرَ. *15فأقامَ فيها إلى أنْ ماتَ هيرودُسُ،* ليتِمَّ ما قالَ الربٌّ بِلسانِ النبـيَّ: "مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ اَبني".


*مقتل أولاد بيت لحم*
16فَلمَّا رَأى هيرودُسُ أنَّ المَجوسَ اَستهزَأوا بِه، غَضِبَ جدُا وأمرَ بقَتلِ.كُلٌ طِفْلٍ في بَيتَ لحمَ وجِوارِها، مِنِ *اَبنِ سَنَتَينِ* فَما دونَ ذلِكَ، حسَبَ الوَقتِ الَّذي تحقَّقَهُ مِنَ المَجوسِ، 17فتَمَ ما قالَ النبـيٌّ إرْميا: 18"صُراخٌ سُمِعَفي  الرٍامَةِ، بُكاءٌ ونَحيبٌ كثيرٌ، راحيلُ تَبكي على أولادِها ولا تُريدُ أنْ تَــتَعزّى، لأنَّهُم زالوا عَنِ الوجودِ".
*الرجوع من مصر إلى الناصرة*
19ولمَّ? *ماتَ هِيرودُس ظهَرَ ملاكُ الرَّبَّ ليوسفَ في الحُلمِ، وهوَ في مِصْرَ 20وقالَ لَه: "قُمْ، خُذِ الطَّفْلَ وأُمَّهُ واَرجِـــعْ إلى أرضِ إِسرائيلَ،* لأنَّ الَّذينَ أرادوا أنْ يَقتُلوهُ ماتوا". 21فقامَ وأخَذَ الطَّفْلَ وأُمَّهُ ورَجَعَ إلى أرضِ إِسرائيلَ. 22لكِنَّهُ سَمِعَ أنَّ أرخيلاوُسَ يَملِكُ على اليَهودِيَّةِ خلَفًا لأبيهِ هِيرودُسَ، فخافَ أن يذهَبَ إلَيها. فأَنذَرَهُ الله في الحُلُمِ، فلَجأَ إلى الجَليلِ. 23وجاءَ إلى مدينةٍ اَسمُها النّاصِرَةُ فسكَنَ فيها، لِيَـتمَّ ما قالَ الأنبياءُ: "يُدعى ناصِريًّا".




*ميلاد يسوع*
وفي تِلكَ الأيّامِ أمَرَ القيصَرُ أوغُسطُسُ بإحصاءِ سكّانِ الإمبراطورِيَّةِ. 2وجرى هذا الإحصاءُ الأوَّلُ عِندَما كانَ كِيرينِـيوسُ حاكِمًا في سوريَّةَ. 3فذهَبَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى مَدينتِهِ ليكتَتِبَ فيها.
4وصَعِدَ يوسُفُ مِنَ الجَليلِ مِنْ مدينةِ النـاصِرَةِ إلى اليهوديَّةِ إلى بَيتَ لَحمَ مدينةِ داودَ، لأنَّهُ كانَ مِنْ بَيتِ داودَ وعشيرتِهِ، 5ليكتَتِبَ معَ مَريمَ خَطيبَتِهِ، وكانَت حُبلى. 6وبَينَما هُما في بَيتَ لَحمَ، جاءَ وَقتُها لِتَلِدَ، 7فولَدَتِ اَبنَها البِكرَ وقَمَّطَتْهُ وأضجَعَتهُ في مِذْودٍ، لأنَّهُ كانَ لا مَحَلَ لهُما في الفُندُقِ.

*ختان يسوع وتقديمه للرب*
21ولمَّا بلَغَ الطِّفلُ يومَهُ الثـامنَ، وهوَ يومُ خِتانِهِ، سُمِّي يَسوعَ، كما سمَّاهُ المَلاكُ قَبلَما حَبِلَت بِه مَريَمُ.
22ولمَّا حانَ يومُ طَهورِهِما بِحَسَبِ شَريعةِ موسى، صَعِدا بالطِّفلِ يَسوعَ إلى أُورُشليمَ ليُقَدِّماهُ لِلرَّبِّ، 23كما هوَ مكتوبٌ في شريعةِ الرَّبِّ: «كُلُّ بِكرٍ فاتحِ رَحِمِ هوَ نَذْرٌ للرَّبِّ«، 24وليُقدِّما الذَّبـيحةَ التي تَفرِضُها شريعةُ الرَّبِّ: زَوْجَي يَمامِ أو فَرخَي حَمامِ.
25وكانَ في أُورُشليمَ رَجُلٌ صالحٌ تَقيُّ اَسمُهُ سِمعانُ، يَنتَظِرُ الخَلاصَ لإِسرائيلَ، والرُّوحُ القُدُسُ كانَ علَيهِ. 26وكانَ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ أوحَى إلَيهِ أنَّهُ لا يَذوقُ الموتَ قَبلَ أنْ يرى مَسيحَ الرَّبِّ. 27فجاءَ إلى الهَيكَلِ بِوَحيٍ مِنَ الرُّوحِ. ولمَّا دخَلَ الوالدانِ ومعَهُما الطِّفلُ يَسوعُ ليُؤدِّيا عَنهُ ما تَفرِضُهُ الشَّريعةُ، 28حَمَلهُ سِمعانُ على ذِراعَيهِ وبارَكَ الله وقالَ: 29»يا ربُّ، تَمَّمْتَ الآنَ وَعدَكَ لي فأطلِقْ عَبدَكَ بِسلامِ. 30عَينايَ رأتا الخَلاصَ 31الذي هيَّأْتَهُ لِلشُعوبِ كُلِّها 32نورًا لِهدايةِ الأُممِ ومَجدًا لشَعبِكَ إِسرائيلَ«. 


نرى من النص, ان متى يذكر قبول المجوس للمسيح و ثم الهروب الى مصر و من ثم العودة الى الناصرة
لكن لوقا ذكر تقديمه للهيكل الذي كان قبل الهروب لمصر, فأين التباين يا احبة؟

هل ذكر لوقا عدم هربهم الى مصر؟

هل ذكر متى عدم تقديمه للهيكل؟


----------



## مسلم سلفي (27 يناير 2006)

اولا لقد تم حذف مداخلة لي و لا اعرف لماذا؟!!!!



> نرى من النص, ان متى يذكر قبول المجوس للمسيح و ثم الهروب الى مصر و من ثم العودة الى الناصرة
> لكن لوقا ذكر تقديمه للهيكل الذي كان قبل الهروب لمصر, فأين التباين يا احبة؟



ياعزيزي لوقا قال:

انهم بعد تقديم المسيح في الهيكل رجعوا الي الناصرة و كانوا يذهبةن الي اورشليم كل سنة في عيد الفصح

39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة.
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح

الكلام واضح جدا


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> اولا لقد تم حذف مداخلة لي و لا اعرف لماذا؟!!!!


لا احبذ الكلام الانشائي التافه, لذلك حذفته, اذ لم تقل سوى نعم يوجد كل الاختلاف كما روى فلان بن علان




> ياعزيزي لوقا قال:
> 
> انهم بعد تقديم المسيح في الهيكل رجعوا الي الناصرة و كانوا يذهبةن الي اورشليم كل سنة في عيد الفصح
> 
> ...


 

يا لهويييييي, ما تقول كدة من الاول 

فسرها كويس المرة الي الجاية

متى و لوقا يذكران الولادة بدون اي اعتراض من اي احد, ثم في انجيل متى يقول انه بعد مجئ المسيح هربوا الى مصر, و ذلك بعد ان ذهبوا الى اورشليم للتقديم و من ثم رجعوا الى الناصرة و من بعدها تم الذهاب الى مصر و من ثم الرجوع الى الناصرة بعد ما اعلن الرب ان المكان امن و ان هيرودس مات

و لوقا ذكر ان ابواه كان يذهبان كل سنة الى اوشليم, اي قبل تقديم المسيح و قبل هروبهم الى مصر,,, فأين التناقض يا لبيب؟


----------



## مسلم سلفي (29 يناير 2006)

> انه بعد مجئ المسيح هربوا الى مصر, و ذلك بعد ان ذهبوا الى اورشليم للتقديم و من ثم رجعوا الى الناصرة و من بعدها تم الذهاب الى مصر و من ثم الرجوع الى الناصرة



غريبة 

الست انت من قلت 

وترتيب حوادث ولادة المسيح (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم (ب) ولادة الطفل (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل (د) زيارة المجوس (ه-) الهروب إلى مصر (و) عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها





> و لوقا ذكر ان ابواه كان يذهبان كل سنة الى اوشليم, اي قبل تقديم المسيح و قبل هروبهم الى مصر,,, فأين التناقض يا لبيب؟



هههههه


39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة .
40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح .
42 ولما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد . 

كانوا يذهبان كل سنة و لما كانت له 12 سنة وقعت حادثة معينة

فما تقوله انت بلا دليل


سلام


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> غريبة
> 
> الست انت من قلت
> 
> وترتيب حوادث ولادة المسيح (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم (ب) ولادة الطفل (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل (د) زيارة المجوس (ه-) الهروب إلى مصر (و) عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها


 
يا عزيزي, انا ذكرت الاحداث الرئيسية التي تتضمن الهرب الى مصر و الرجوع منها حتى تتحق النبؤة القائلة ان الرب يدعي ابنه من مصر, اما ذهابهم ل اورشليم و من ثم الرجوع الى الناصرة لا ينفي رجوعهم من مصر الى الناصرة, فالمجوس اتوا ليلقوا المجوس قبل هروب المسيح و ابواه الى مصر, فأين لقوا المسيح؟ هل لقوه في اورشليم؟




> 39 ولما اكملوا كل شيء حسب ناموس الرب رجعوا الى الجليل الى مدينتهم الناصرة .
> 40 وكان الصبي ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئا حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه
> 41 وكان ابواه يذهبان كل سنة الى اورشليم في عيد الفصح .
> 42 ولما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة صعدوا الى اورشليم كعادة العيد .
> ...


 

المسيح و عائلته كانا يذهبان الى اورشليم كل سنة هو امر طبيعي لكل اليهود فذهابهم كان سنويا قبل الهروب الى مصر و بعد رجوعهم من مصر, فهروبهم لمصر ورجوعهم منها لم يعرقل عليهم الذهاب سنويا الى اورشليم بعدما امر الرب بأن الطريق أمن للرجوع

اذ

* السيد المسيح ولد فى سنة 751 لبناء روما *
*و موت هيرودس كان فى ربيع سنة 750 لبناء مدينة رومية *


يعني الموضوع, ليس ما حسب انت فاهمه, ان المسيح بقى عشر سنين او اكثر في مصر


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

> السيد المسيح ولد فى سنة 751 لبناء روما
> و موت هيرودس كان فى ربيع سنة 750 لبناء مدينة رومية



ماذا تقصد بهذا؟


----------



## نذير (30 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي, انا ذكرت الاحداث الرئيسية التي تتضمن الهرب الى مصر و الرجوع منها حتى تتحق النبؤة القائلة ان الرب يدعي ابنه من مصر,
> سلام و نعمة[/RIGHT]



للاسف يا صديقي العزيز لا يوجد نبؤة بهذا الشكل في العهد القديم ، ارجع لهوشع اصحاح 11 وستجد ان لا شأن للمسيح بهذا النص .


----------



## tereza555 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حضرتك ذكرت في الصفحه الاولي من هذا الموضوع ان الاختلاف بين رواية متي و لوقا هي دليل صدق فكل واحد منهم يروي ما راه
شئ جميل و لكن هذا دليل علي شئ اخر ايضا و هو ان كلامهم هذا ليس عن طريق وحي فاذا كان هذا الكلام موحي به لكانت الروايه واحده لآن الوحي واحد اما ان يروي كل واحد ما راه فمعني ذلك انه ذكر رأيه الشخصي ليس إلا


----------



## نـور العالم (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*
سلام للجميع
اسمحوا لى ان اشارك فى هذا الموضوع
مكتوب لو
 1- و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة.
 2- و هذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية.
 3- فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
 4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
 5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
 6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
 7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.
هنا يخبرنا الكتاب ان القديس يوسف النجار كانت مدينته الاصلية هى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود وعشيرته 
و صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة. فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته. ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى. و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.

 و لما تمت ايام تطهيرها حسب شريعة موسى صعدوا به الى اورشليم ليقدموه للرب.كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب ان كل ذكر فاتح رحم يدعى قدوسا للرب.و لكي يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل في ناموس الرب زوج يمام او فرخي حمام.
وبعد ان اكملا الطقوس حسب شريعة موسى
قلبلا سمعان الشيخ  و باركهما سمعان و قال لمريم امه ها ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط و قيام كثيرين 
في اسرائيل و لعلامة تقاوم.
وحنة بنت فنوئيل النبية وقفت تسبح الرب و تكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في اورشليم.
تم ذلك كله بعد اربعين يوما من ولادة السيد المسيح



وفى العودة 
استحسن يوسف ان يقيم فى بلده الاصلية بيت لحم 
لان بيت لحم كانت اقرب من الناصرة
كما هو واضح فى الخريطة





واقام فى بيت لحم الى ان زار المجوس السيد المسيح 
وبعدها ذهبا الى مصر بأمر الملاك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وفى العودة توجها الى الناصرة
ونلاحظ ان الاحداث داخل الاقتباس ذكرها متى دون لوقا 
لان متى كان يكتب عن المسيح الملك فبالوحى ذكر زيارة المجوس له كملك وما استتبع ذلك من ذهاب الى مصر اما لوقا فبالوحى أختصر القصة بدون الاقتباس

اما عن معرفة اهل اورشليم بميلاد السيد المسيح 
فقد عرف ميلادة بصورة شخصية كل من سمعان وحنة واخرين من من حضروا حديث سمعان وحنة عن هذا المولود كان هذا والسيد المسيح ابن 40 يوم
اما عن معرفة ميلاد السيد المسيح بصورة عامة مع الملك فحدث بعد سنتين بسبب زيارة المجوس للسيد المسيح

اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك
فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك
( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )
*


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

الاستاذ ماى روك 
كثير من مداخلات الناس تحذفونها 
لو يمكن راسلنى على الخاص
بشرط : انا لست مسلما 
ياعنى لا تقولى القرآن قال ايه ولا محمد عمل ايه
hasnhe دا الايميل على الياهو


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*tereza555
.... و لكن هذا دليل علي شئ اخر ايضا و هو ان كلامهم هذا ليس عن طريق وحي فاذا كان هذا الكلام موحي به لكانت الروايه واحده لآن الوحي واحد اما ان يروي كل واحد ما راه فمعني ذلك انه ذكر رأيه الشخصي ليس إلا*

*يعني أنت داخل من أول مشاركة تتخبط وتتلخبط 

خذ جولة في المنتدى وبعدين تعالى شارك 

علشان كلامك يكون موزون.... وله معنى ..... وله قيمة*


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*... سلفي 
انه بعد مجئ المسيح هربوا الى مصر, و ذلك بعد ان ذهبوا الى اورشليم للتقديم و من ثم رجعوا الى الناصرة و من بعدها تم الذهاب الى مصر و من ثم الرجوع الى الناصرة*

*ليس في كل المرات التي يذكر فيها الكتاب أحداث تُذكر بترتيبها الذمني 

لكن في كل مرة يكون له هدف من 

ترتيب الأحداث ... إختيار الكلمات ... ذكر جزئية دون أخُرى 

مثال لذلك :

بداية انجيل يوحنا ... وبداية رسالة العبرانيين

تكلم  المسيح مع اليهود بأمثال ... لكن مع التلاميذ كان يوضح لهم 

متى 13
 10  فتقدم التلاميذ وقالوا له لماذا تكلمهم بامثال.
 11  فاجاب وقال لهم لانه قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات.واما لأولئك فلم يعط.

لا تلزم الله بطريقة كتابة معينة 

لكن إفهم ما يقوله الرب لخلاصك من جهنم*


----------



## tereza555 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*يعني أنت داخل من أول مشاركة تتخبط وتتلخبط 

خذ جولة في المنتدى وبعدين تعالى شارك 

علشان كلامك يكون موزون.... وله معنى ..... وله قيمة*[/QUOTE]

انت تايه و لا اية ؟؟
هو حد كلمك و لا وجهلك كلام ؟؟!!!  :t12:
حاول انك متستخدمش اساليب المفلسين 
يا ترد علي السؤال لو عارف
يا اما لو مش عارف او مالكش نفس ترد يبقي خليك في حالك


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*tereza555*

*الصوة المرفقة تدل على شخصيتك 

انت ضيف ...  ليس من حقك أن تقول لأصحاب البيت تكلموا او لا 

(الىّ بيطلع لسانة بنقول له عيب كدة يا ولد)*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

عجبي هؤلاء المسلمون السلفيون لايفهمون . لماذا لا يهتمون  بتفسير قرانهم , كتفسير الحروف المقطعة في بدايات السور وكذلك تفيير الاخطاء الكتابية كالذي في سورة القصص الاية 9 حيث كتبت التاء في كلمة امراة بالشكل ( ت ) بينما كان يجب ان تكتب بالشكل ( ة ) وهو الصحيح عندما كتبها المفسرون


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

للسيد express 2004 اقول ان ما قلته دليل على عدم فهمك و عمي بصيرتك - الانجيل الحالي هو نفسه انجيل السيد المسيح له كل المجد وان قلت ان هناك اختلافات فهذا دليل على عدم فهمك . لماذا لاتذكر الختلاف الشاسع بين طوائف الاسلام نفسهم فالشيعة تدعي تغيير السنة للقران والسنة تقول ان كل من لا يتبع السن فهو كافر والسلفيون يكفرون الطائفتين و كما قلت لماذا احرق عثمان بن عفان المصاحف الى حد انه قتل من اجل ذلك وان سئلت عن الايات في القران يدعوا ان قسم منها قد نسخ وان بعض الايات اكلها الداجن بالاتماد على رواية عائشة وهل يمكن ان تثبت لي ان كان القران من الله ام من الشيطان ( على حد كلامك الانجيل من صنع القساوسة ) على عكس القران التي فيه سورة الحج الاية 52 ( وما ارسلنا ... ) حيث اثبت اربعة من المفسرين الكبار امثال ( الجلالين - الطبري - القرطبي ) على ان هذه الاية من القاء الشيطان على  لسان محمد من دون علمه ايعقل هذا ؟ وكذلك سورة الناس التي يوكد فيها البيضاوي على ان محمد قد سحره لبييد الى حد كان يفعل الشئ ولايفعله (استنادا لعائشة )وقالو ان المدة كانت شهرا واكثر فتخيل خلال سهر كم من الايات قالها الشيطان لمحمد دون ان يعلم لعلمك نزل القران على سبعة احرف كما قال محمد كلها شاف كاف فان كانت كذلك فلما احرقها عثمان الظاهر ان لايعير اية اهمية لمحمد ولله
ان لم تفهم الانجيل اسئل وانا متاكد سوف تلقى الاجابة احسن من ان تتكلم بدون علم او فهم


----------



## alabyad (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
الاستاذ ماى روك    
يا ترى هو استخدام كلمة فحوى مسموح به ام لا مثل ما ذكرت انت فى مداخلة من مداخلاتك 
((فمن طالع متى 2 ولوقا 2 رأى الفحوى واحداً))
ولماذا تستخدمون الالفاظ وانتم ايضا تتعجبون ان نستخدم نفس الالفاظ 
فعندما نقول ان معنى الاية واضح من فحواها تقولون لا عندك الالتزام بالتفاسير 
وانما انتم تستعملون الالفاظ بلا حرج 
يا ترى هل هذا لانكم اهل البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتاح لكم كل شئ اما الضيف فليس له الا ان يأكل ما يوضع امامة ولو كان بشعا 
اما عن الاخوة الذين ذكروا نوع ما عن الاسلاميات نحن بصدد موضوع يتكلم عن المسيحية 
فلماذا الزج بالاسلام فى كل موضوع فى هذا المنتدى 
واذا ذهبنا الى منتدى الاسلاميات وفعلنا مثلكم تقولون لا لا شأن بلمسيحية هنا 
حددوا طريقة التعامل وضعوا قوانين تسرى على الجميع حتى نعرف اين الراس من القدم 
واما مشاركتى فى هذا الموضوع فلن تكون ذات اهمية 
لان الايات تنطق بفحواها وتوضح الغرض منها واقد قامت ردودكم بتثبيت كاتب الموضوع 
والله الموفق واعلم انه سوف يحذف ولا عزاء لنا


----------



## انت الفادي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*



alabyad قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> الاستاذ ماى روك
> يا ترى هو استخدام كلمة فحوى مسموح به ام لا مثل ما ذكرت انت فى مداخلة من مداخلاتك
> ((فمن طالع متى 2 ولوقا 2 رأى الفحوى واحداً))
> ...




ههههههههه
اعزرني عزيزي و لكننا نستخدم كلمة فوحي لعلمنا بتفسير الاية او بالرجوع الي التفسير اما انت فتستخدم فحوي الاية التي انت تفهمه من عقلك الشخصي دون الرجوع الي تفاسير الاباء الاولين..فهمت؟؟
هناك فرق ان تستخدم هذا اللفظ بعلم و بين استخدامه بغير علم..
فهناك ما يقال له.. القرأة ما بين السطور... فنجد شخصا يقرأ السطور فقط مثل حضرتك و يعتقد انه فهمها و لكنه لم يقرأ ما بين السطور حتي يفهم..
فهمت؟؟ ارجوا انك تكون فهمت..
و بصراحة كده  العالم كله من حقه يستخدم كلمة فحوي الا انت.. :a63:


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*

*alabyad
.....  يا ترى هل هذا لانكم اهل البيت ؟*

*الحمد لله في حاجة فهمتها .... شئ عظيم 

من واجب أصحاب المنتدي أن ينتقوا الكلمات الصالحة لرواد المنتدي 

فليس كل ما وُضع في طبق فهو طعام صالح

وليس كل الأحرف المتراصة عبارات مؤدبة .... أو تأتي بالنفع لقارءها 

ولذا تترك مشاركة وتحزف الأخرى ... وذلك لضمان نقاء المادة المُقدمة

لقد سألت وأجبناك ... إذاً ما هي فائدة التشكيك 

ليس له لزوم فهو يقلل من قيمة الآدمية لصاحبة 

ولن يوافقك أحد على ذلك لا أصحاب المنتدي ولا رواده

ولن يتَّبع البصير الأعمى ... ذلك لأن البصير يمشي في النور

وأما الأعمي فيتخبط في الظلام الذي يحبه

 1تس 5:5  
جميعكم ابناء نور.وابناء نهار.لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة.
يو 12:35  
فقال لهم يسوع النور معكم زمانا قليلا بعد.فسيروا ما دام لكم النور لئلا يدرككم الظلام.والذي يسير في الظلام لا يعلم الى اين يذهب.*


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختلاف واضح بين رواية لوقا و متي*



alabyad قال:


> الاستاذ ماى روك
> يا ترى هو استخدام كلمة فحوى مسموح به ام لا مثل ما ذكرت انت فى مداخلة من مداخلاتك
> ((فمن طالع متى 2 ولوقا 2 رأى الفحوى واحداً))
> ولماذا تستخدمون الالفاظ وانتم ايضا تتعجبون ان نستخدم نفس الالفاظ
> ...


 
يا عزيزي, نحن لا نفسر بمزاجنا
نحن نستخدم التفاسير المعتمدة, بينما انت و امثالك تفسرون بمجازكم للأسف..


----------

